# New Pacific Rim trailer



## Harbinger (May 16, 2013)

Holy fucknkjsdbgkjbasfkjgbkjasgb

I[video=youtube;2ObgAiyvYNE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=2ObgAiyvYNE[/video]

Its basically a live action Evangelion, but possibly without the mind fuck at the end.


----------



## Smelge (May 16, 2013)

I'll be in my bunk.


----------

